

Show HN: Our startup just launched on Kickstarter - anthonycerra
http://kck.st/eSx2KR

======
anthonycerra
I'm really excited to share with you our labor of love for the past 8-9
months. My partner (mechanical engineer) and I (electrical engineer) have been
working on physical gaming buttons for the iPad and iPhone in stealth mode and
we're finally ready to show off our hard work.

I know stealth mode isn't the most popular way to run a startup, but when
you're the new guy coming up against established competitors it's really hard
to act against that worry. But now we're showing the world what we've done and
we want to get all the feedback you have to offer.

Positive feedback, negative feedback, whatever. Take the gloves off. Thanks
guys.

~~~
JonLim
I really like this - as someone who plays a lot of games for the iPhone (and
soon the iPad) it pains me that I accidentally touch the screen like a moron
sometimes and it creates an action. For example, I have swung too early
sometimes in Homerun Battle because I am a mook.

Just a question: I want to back you guys (Mostly for the Flow and Scribe) to
get the Classics, but how does it handle joystick? I play NBA and FIFA for the
phone, but the on-screen joystick always pissed me off.

Great idea and video!

~~~
anthonycerra
Hey Jon, thanks for the support. It doesn't handle the joystick function as of
yet. We're working on it, but we're at a point where we need more funding to
continue R&D. If you back us, you'll get some awesome products and we can
continue working on the joystick. Believe me - the on-screen joystick pisses
me off too. Spreading the word about our campaign would also be a huge help!

Thanks again

~~~
JonLim
I will do this as soon as I get home from work. Keep up the awesome work!

Definitely telling people. :) Cheers!

------
tcgore
Very cool idea. I think educational software will greatly benefit from
something like this, specifically writing programs.

~~~
anthonycerra
Very interesting use case, thanks for the feedback!

------
wachtendonkd
Cool idea! This seems like the perfect addition for a company like zynga or
another major gaming company to just give away for their premium users.

